

Looking for a technical cofounder - tefflox

I see that the person I follow with such a query hasn't taken much flak, so I feel good about entering my own.  I've just now applied for the YC summer of startup in Boston.  My background is in poetics, so it's tough time delivering ideation to engineers, but I'm getting there.   What I've got: a drawing board at transmuting WordNet &#60;wordnet.princeton.edu&#62; into a virtual spacetime, over which meaning is generated, amalgamated into cosmic structures, rather than extracted.  No successive collating of itemized personal info involved.  Ideas are feasible, pending some well done system diagrams to begin with.  How does lexical abstraction make any sort of spacetime?  Let's talk.
======
sharpshoot
If you ever meet investors, potential employees, or customers make sure you
never ever speak or write like this.

I understand you are trying to create some kind of intellectual filter here
but like any other kind of bullshit, this is totally unnecessary.

You'll find as an entrepreneur simple ideas are best, crisp articulation is
key and being honest is going to win you more friends than you will with this
approach.

~~~
tefflox
Where is this textbook you speak of? I'd love to gloss the index. Are you
talking to me, or some professor of yours? Sounds like he's open to a
leveraged buyout. Think again, son.

~~~
sharpshoot
Hey Tefflox, its called real life experience. I'm a current winter YC founder,
so i have some idea of what i'm talking about.

------
crescendo
OK. I actually spent a few minutes trying to parse this post, and I think I
get what you're saying. You want to make a spatial, navigable, and extensible
model from the linkages in WordNet. Something like a semantics FPS. Either
that or it's just gibberish and you're taking us for a ride. Am I close?

~~~
tefflox
Let me tell you, I am expert in deflecting routine semantic parsing. Me, I
parse on the level of one's reflexive vowels. I hate to wear the mask of
brinksmanship, but yes, you catch the drift. The problem I face, as stated,
and more to the point, I use my best strength which goes unrecognized by most,
which really gives me the advantage. Of course, I am an old man of 30. Yes,
you get the point, that the ideation is true, rather than false. What else is
there, dealing with ideas? What can you expect from an idea, but to be taken
for a ride? I think it's the definition of interest. For privilege, look
elsewhere.

~~~
vlad
Which rap song is this?

------
utnick
was this post written by some kind of random phrase combining algorithm?

~~~
ph0rque
It warms my heart to think that it's an infant botlet in training.

------
mixmax
"My background is in poetics"

I'd love to see your business plan :-)

------
softbuilder
Damn. I want to be that high. I want to know what blue tastes like!!!

------
timr
If this isn't incredible satire, it's just incredibly sad.

------
maxwell
I work with a guy you should talk to. Contact info...?

------
tefflox
I understand that, given the content of my appeal, these jokes are to be
expected. Tho I assure you I mean business. Most people I approach about this
startup take me seriously, in fact, as they should. I've agonized over it most
of last year, while propelling a poetry journal to significant regard. Thanks
for reading. Hope we can talk.

~~~
murrayh
I can't quite tell if you are serious or not.

"What I've got: a drawing board at transmuting WordNet <wordnet.princeton.edu>
into a virtual spacetime, over which meaning is generated, amalgamated into
cosmic structures, rather than extracted."

So... you would like to create a virtual spacetime consisting of cosmic
structures from a lexical database (WordNet)?

So... each word would be like a body of mass (like a planet), and each cluster
would be like a solar system, and so on?

Are you able to 'say it straight' instead of 'saying it clever'? I would
describe your current contributions as pompous.

Damn, I must be naive to respond to this :-(

~~~
tefflox
To tell you the truth, had I been "talking straight" in the Cartesian manner
you imply, I would have had to face much stronger opposition than these other
besotted remarks. However, I hear your interest, and there is no question that
I want to play ball. tefflox -at gmail.com

